# Have noticed less kicks and movement - 23 weeks - is this normal?....



## Hopeful88

Hi ladies,

I am 23 weeks, and over the last few days I have felt less and less movement.

Up until last week I was getting some good thuds, particularly in the afternoon as I've been sitting at my desk at work, or at night in bed lying still.

The last few days however I've been noticing movement/kicks less and less... I've still had the occassional softer then normal prod, but no where near the amount I had been receiving.

So basically my question is - Is this normal? :shrug: Or should I go and get checked out? I know bub can have a "lazy day" but it has been a few now - or am I just over thinking things?

Any comments would be appreciated!! :flower:


----------



## xzaviorsmommy

It's normal. Sometimes babies just move farther back so they're kicking just as hard but it's blocked or baby is kicking more towards your back. It's usually between 20-25 weeks so you're right on target!


----------



## Hopeful88

xzaviorsmommy said:


> It's normal. Sometimes babies just move farther back so they're kicking just as hard but it's blocked or baby is kicking more towards your back. It's usually between 20-25 weeks so you're right on target!


Thank you!!! I hope so! I've had no nasty signs like cramping or spotting or anything, so I guess I'm just over thinking things! I think the round ligament pain/stretching is starting too - is that normal for this time? Or should that be later on?

x


----------



## xzaviorsmommy

Oh yea. It'll feel like when you stand up your uterus is pulling apart. Not painful usually, but exactly as it sounds, that it's stretching. And sometimes babies just get lazy too. Your baby might just be less active. They go thru that when they're born too. It has to do with a growth spurt actually. They're literally tired out from growing and all their energy goes to getting bigger so they move less. 

Also, nothing can really be too early or late. Pregnancy is different not only for each woman, but for each baby. I never had any of this stuff with my son and with my baby girl I'm getting all the 'normal' signs. My ligament pain and stuff started around 15 weeks. I asked my doctor what the feeling was since I had no clue and that's how I know it's just your uterus growing. And my baby is still down super super low. Which by now, she should be at/above my belly button but she's not. Most of us worry ourselves too much when really our bodies all react to different babies different ways.


----------



## Iren_iren

Yes! I had his started nearly the same time, and now at almost 26 weeks baby still has active and quiet days. I figured out it might be to do with their growth and position. First time I got scared and went for a check up, the midwife explained the same as people above and that as long as you feel some movements it's ok (I think something around 10 selebrate movements a day, but the other midwife told even if some). It still worries me, but I guess I just have to trust my body as at this time in just few weeks baby is growing and putting on weight massively, so he is tired and my belly expands :)
But in any case, if you still worried, you can go for a check up


----------



## Scuba

I get days when bubs is just like you describe, kicking away and making whole belly shake - then I get other days when all I feel is like those early flutters really low down.. It used to worry me but I've got used to it now and it seems just to be her changing position! Goodness knows what she's upto today as I am getting kicks up under my ribs at the same time as low down flutters???! Hands and feet busy I reckon lol xx


----------



## greats

The same thing is happening to me right now. I was getting some crazy strong kicks from baby for the past few weeks, and since Monday she's been super quiet. I'll feel her move once in a while throughout the day, but it's no where near what I was feeling before. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow so I'm definitely going to ask about this b/c it's starting to worry me as well.


----------



## Hopeful88

greats said:


> The same thing is happening to me right now. I was getting some crazy strong kicks from baby for the past few weeks, and since Monday she's been super quiet. I'll feel her move once in a while throughout the day, but it's no where near what I was feeling before. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow so I'm definitely going to ask about this b/c it's starting to worry me as well.

I'm feeling more now, but would love to know what ur dr says 2moro!!


----------



## Kitty1979

I`m the same was getting strong kicks/movements and past few days have felt movements but not as much. i have midwife apt this afternoon and will post after that. I still feel movements very low below my bellybutton. I suppose everyone is different, still its hard not to worry xx


----------



## greats

Kitty1979 said:


> I`m the same was getting strong kicks/movements and past few days have felt movements but not as much. i have midwife apt this afternoon and will post after that. I still feel movements very low below my bellybutton. I suppose everyone is different, still its hard not to worry xx

Hope all goes well!!! I have my appointment later tonight after work. I'm so anxious!


----------



## charlie_lael

I have the same going on. The baby starts producing surfactant around this time so that seems like a big mile stone. Maybe they're all just tired out around this time in pregnancy?


----------



## Unexpected212

Some reassurance is that I have the same thing. my baby moves around like a nutter for 3/4 days then will have a day where I feel literally nothing, I had my 25 week check up and so far he's perfect and she heard his heartbeat, right size and she felt him move.


----------



## greats

My appointment went well! Heard baby's heartbeat, nice & strong in the 150s. She's been moving like crazy today, too! Maybe she was just so exhausted that she needed a few days vacation :haha:

I saw the midwife today instead of my normal doctor and she said it's perfectly normal so long as I feel SOME movement, doesn't matter how strong the movements are right now. She said that time will come when I hit 28 weeks.


----------



## Jobean03

Happened to me too and in the last day or so, she's revved it back up. I wish she could know how much mama duck needs a good kick every day to know she's well in there.


----------



## Kitty1979

Midwife apt was great, i love the midwife at the Dr's surgery i see but have to say everyone at the hopsital are terrible its like you are just a number.
But midwife said what everyone has already said as long as there are some movements, baby will have active days and tired days, bit like its Mummy!
Lovely hearing heart beat again


----------



## Hopeful88

Thanks for setting my mind at ease ladies!!! Definitely feeling more since when I first posted, so I guess bub was just having a little break! Hope you're all well! x


----------

